# since 3 years succeeding, ask me anything



## mthyss (Oct 13, 2019)

Howdy,

Im in the bet game since 2016 now and made it to my main cashflow souce, from that I can more than just live.
I made it with all sports about soccer to horses  but specialized to horses with time. I have a monthly cashflow from about 3-4k

If you wanna know more text me at Telegram @mthyss

Wonderful day
Max


----------

